# So - Let's talk about packing? Livestock Guardians.



## Wildside (Apr 11, 2016)

Alright. There are llama's and there are Donkey's. Anyone use them as a dual purpose kinda thing? Not only for guarding but for packing too. 

Think it'd be neat to know more about large animal packing. Not just goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think the llamas would work for packing.


----------

